# Smoked Corn on the Cob



## glenn t

Smoked some pork today and had a little room left over.  Threw in a couple of ears of corn for three hours at 225 in pecan smoke.  Just left it in the husk.  Wow!  I am doing this again very soon.

Q view not possible due to the corn already being devoured.


----------



## mballi3011

Now I have done corn a couple of time and it always comes out all dried up so I'm thinking I must be leaving it in far too long. Maybe I'll try again so you didn't't do anything to the corn??? No olive oil or butter or cajun seasonings


----------



## upsman

I Hear you on that Glenn T!  man i soak the corn husks still on with hair end cut off for about an hour submerged in water with a weight and put the corn husks and all on the smoker for at least 3 hours mesquite chips for the sweetness and man good stuff!


----------



## glenn t

I have a small electric smoker (Smokin-it #1).  I use an old ceramic mug with some water in it to help keep things from drying out too much.  I pulled most of the hair off but did not open the husk and smoked for three hours.  Husk was still green and soft before smoking.  Pulled the husk and the hair, Added a little butter and salt. Could not have been better!


----------



## wildflower

I have a smokin-it #2 and have not tried corn yet, just a matter of time


----------



## upsman

Oh Wildflower, that is a must do! in a very short matter of time and all the time from then on out Hehehehehehe! i have always smoked my corn until the husks are brown on all sides turning ever so often.  HEY! Glenn T, how does that elctric smoker do on temps? does it keep a pretty good level? is there temp changes on it? My smoker you see in my pic can convert to electric and thought about going that way until i converted it to propane with the turkey fryer burner but a good backup when the propane may run out during the middle of a smoke if you know what i mean Hehehehehehe .

Just a suggestion Wildflower. i checked out your smokin-it #2 online and man that is nice! my suggestion on the corn is maybe try using the top rack for an hr or 2 then after second hour if the husks have not browned bring it on down to that middle rack. a must is to have the husks dark brown not scoarched, burnt but a good dark brown on all sides.


----------



## glenn t

Upsman:  My #1 does great on temps but it is well insulated.  Don't want to guess about temps in a non-insulated smoker.


----------



## wildflower

Will do


----------



## upsman

Glenn T, I hear you on the guessing part. like i mentioned this was my first Butt to smoke and definetely need to get a couple more gadgets for my very well ventilated smoker/grill so as to be more accurate on the smoking temps better the next go round. preciate your input.


----------



## nitrousinfected

Smoked Corn on the cob is a family favorite around my house.  We peel husks back, clean silk off, and soak for 1 1/2 to 2 hours in ice water, then pat dry, rub down with EVO combined with whatever spices you prefer ( cracked black pepper and/or cajun seasoning usually) fold husks back over, then onto the hot smoker. ( temp usually between 225 and 250 ) I have had bad luck trying to do corn by temp, i do it like fish, when its ready take it off, but careful not to over cook or you will have cobs full of hard rubber pellets


----------



## chefrc

We pull the husks back wash and clean and then wrap 2 pieces of raw bacon around the cob and pull the husks back up and smoke 250 degrees for 1 1/2 - 2 hours or until bacon is done enough to eat. Smoked corn is great to cut off the cob and then refry in a little butter or oleo. Now that is eating


----------



## deerfire

Has anyone smoked corn with the silk and husk still on? I grill corn  without doing anything. I get a 1/2 bushel or so in the morning of fresh picked sweet corn, toss it in my big boat cooler fillled with ice water, then later that day I toss it on the grill. My brother just built an amazing custom smoker and I can't wait to try corn on it. When its done we just butter it up with salt and pepper. What really makes it awesome is maple pepper. Maple pepper works great on many things and I highly recomend it. I use to get it on the web at VTONLY.COM, not sure if they still have it. Give it a try.


----------



## venture

Back when I was a kid in Nebraska, we never smoked corn or anything else for that matter.

But they told me something about corn.  They said, "Get the water boiling, and then go out back and pick the corn". 

The message in this is that corn deteriorates in quality and sweetness very quickly once picked.  Get it fresh or go for the lamb!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------

